# info required



## internationalhunt

Hello, 

My name is Kristen Lombardo, and I work on a popular American TV show called "House Hunters International," (broadcast in over 100 countries) that follows buyers through their search for a house in countries around the world. Our crew is traveling to various parts of the world in October and we were wondering if you would be interested in participating with our show. From your post, you seem like the ideal candidate!

Our show consists of a family or couple, who recently relocated abroad and the property they live in. The family must be fluent in English and be 30-50 years old. 

Participating in our show is a lot of fun and a great way to document your exciting search for a home. In addition, you will receive $1500 to cover any out of pocket expenses.

Please let us know if you're interested at your earliest convenience!

Thanks,
Kristen Lombardo
HOUSE HUNTERS INTERNATIONAL : 
Home and Garden Television (HGTV)
Leopard Films USA, Ltd.
127 East 26th Street
New York, NY 10010
Office: 212.843.2834
Email: kristen.lombardo_at_leopardfilms_dot_com


----------

